# New spotting down house



## Phillyhomeowner (Jul 29, 2021)

I just had a contractor replace the siding on the back of my house (stucco->vinyl siding). I noticed that after 1-2 heavy rains, I’ve been getting a lot of brown spotting on the siding. It looks like it’s coming from a few spots around a soffit. Of note, the roof was replaced 6 months ago and I hadn’t noticed this spotting problem previously 
Any thoughts on what this might be? The contractor put in the horizontal white board and parged around both sides of the roof.


----------

